
Airbnb prices during SXSW can go up to 10x - oupsmigthidkk
http://stay22.tumblr.com/post/128276357112/sxsw-before-and-after-accommodation-price
======
mesozoic
This just in - Laws of Supply and Demand continues to function as expected.

------
Cenk
Blogspam. Original post: [http://stay22.tumblr.com/post/128276357112/sxsw-
before-and-a...](http://stay22.tumblr.com/post/128276357112/sxsw-before-and-
after-accommodation-price)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Url changed to that from [http://thenextweb.com/us/2015/09/08/surge-
pricing-insanity/](http://thenextweb.com/us/2015/09/08/surge-pricing-
insanity/).

